# Helop me



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

The topic is: Help me.I´m brazilian, 26 years old.I had IBS after i had my gallbladder surgery.I tried Caltrade, some antidepressants, probiotics, ondansetron, questran and others.I know a doctor that works with hypnoterapy here in Brazil. How does he have to conduct the hypnoterapy session? What is the methodology that he has to use to relief my pain and stopp my diarrhea?Thanks,Andre


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Andre,Your doctor/therapist should be trained in gut-specific or gut-directed hypnotherapy for IBS - I don't know if there are any programs available in your area that meet this criteria, but ask him if he has training in this type of protocol.Since you have a good command of the English language, you may want to consider the IBS Audio Program, which is recorded onto CDs - http://www.ibscds.comTake care...


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks cookies4marilyn,I will talk to him about this.André


----------

